# New press recommendations



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm looking for a new reloading press after my Lee breech lock challenger chit the bed on me. I reload mostly magnum cartridges, so height is a concern. A beefy single stage is all really need but i want it to last more than a couple of years. Though my lee press can be fixed, i'm not sure it falls into that long lasting catagory. I know the list is short but value with quality is appreciated. so, any thoughts?

here's the old one. the crack goes all the way though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

RCBS Rock Chucker


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

+1 on the Rockchucker... or a Lyman "Big O".

Bet you LEE will fix / replace that for you though. I love my Lee Turret, did just shy of 400 rounds on it this weekend. Its very very stout, I have no issue loading big mags on it.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Critter said:


> RCBS Rock Chucker


This is all that I have ever used, but certainly very well engineered and heavy duty. If I dont count watching my old neighbor use his Lee, that looked like complete garbage. The Hornady looks like a solid unit too. I will likely brake a few benches before it does. They do have a lifetime warranty on them also. I did brake teh little bolt that holds the primer holder and they sent me a new one just like that no questions asked. I really appreciate that kind of customer service, just like I experienced with Benelli where they stand behind their product. I have learned the hard way enough times to where I dont mess around with firearm products by "saving a few dollars" in the end there is no real savings with all of the problems that cheap quality creates. 
It looks like for just the press is $170 MSRP whereas if you just get a whole new kit for $300 you then qualify for the RCBS $50 rebate and have new everything, I would probably opt for the kit personally.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I couldn't ever go back to a single stage press... ever. If I ever upgrade, it might be to a Hornady Lock-n-Load or something... BSquare etc.

IF you want hardcore strength, Herters Super O Max is probably the best. I heard it weighs 80lbs all by itself.










-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm still using my Pacific (Hornady) 007 press that I bought back in '79. I do like the way the opening is offset as compared to the Rock Chucker. The RCBS can be adapted to use Hornady's Lock-n-Load system. Performance wise I think they are the same. The biggest difference is the color. Does red or green match the decor of your loading bench better?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I couldn't ever go back to a single stage press... ever. If I ever upgrade, it might be to a Hornady Lock-n-Load or something... BSquare etc.
> 
> IF you want hardcore strength, Herters Super O Max is probably the best. I heard it weighs 80lbs all by itself.
> 
> ...


According to the 1970 Herter's catalog:

The shipping weight for the Herter's O Super Max was 32lbs. When I was growing up the "O" line of presses were popular back where I come from. All the Herter's stuff was top of the line.

I have a Herter's dual ram model 81; shipping weight 36lbs. It's a monster, as-a-matter-of-fact I got a hernia bringing the **** thing upstairs:


It has two rams, yes two, look at the picture. Let me tell ya, with two rams I can screw up ammo about twice as fast as with my Rock Chucker.

I have all the shell holders...uh...circa 1978.

$50 with the shell holders, $445.50 shipping and handling.

Uh....not recommended for someone with ADD.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang thats pretty cool. Gotta love stuff built back before plastic took over. 

I have a Ariens Rocket V Garden Tiller that weights at least 500lbs Has a 80lb counter weight on the nose of it. Its ugly, heavy, all steel, built like a tank, chews through ground like you cant believe. When I bought it the guy said, "sure hope you have atv ramps to drive itself up, cuz theres no way we can lift it". LOL, I wouldnt sell it for anything :mrgreen:

I love old cast iron stuff.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS ... what kind of deal did you work out with Mrs Goob to get her to allow taking over the kitchen table like that?


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> PS ... what kind of deal did you work out with Mrs Goob to get her to allow taking over the kitchen table like that?
> 
> -DallanC


lol

Kitchen table? I thought that was a rod building bench.

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Been happy with my Rock Chucker


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

https://www.dillonprecision.com/bl-550-basic-loader_8_1_25792.html

Get the basic loader to start, and then upgrade as you see fit.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fishrmn said:


> https://www.dillonprecision.com/bl-550-basic-loader_8_1_25792.html
> 
> Get the basic loader to start, and then upgrade as you see fit.


That looks great for right handed people... southpaws, not so much.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You can always find a used Rock Chucker on eBay for around $50. Add another $18 - $20 for shipping.


----------

